# Surf Seminar Report



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I want to start off by saying thank you to all the brave soul's who showed up to try to learn about surf fishing in the middle of one of the coldest days I've ever seen on the beach.
When I got in my truck to head to the beach it was 19 degrees and it never got out of the 30's all day. With the howling north wind, freezing temperatures, and barometric pressure through the roof, it was the absolute worst conditions you could possibly ask for to fish in.
After building a fire so everyone could thaw out we were able to start the seminar. After going over equipment, leaders, bait's, locations, reading the water, tides, moon phase, and casting, everyone got some rods in the water.
Despite all the horrible conditions and the fact that almost everyone's crab froze to death, including mine, we still managed to catch several reds and drum. With better conditions I'm sure we would have done a lot better, but sometime you just have to play the hand mother nature deals you and hope for the best. Even with everything stacked against us, I think it was still a pretty good day.
This was the first time I've ever tried to teach a large group everything in one day, usually I'm just showing 1 or 2 people bit's and pieces, so I hope no one was disappointing. I would love to hear everyone's honest opinion on what they thought and what needs improvements so I can decide if I want to do it again.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more pics


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

Many thanks to you, Allen, and all those who put together and pulled off the seminar!

Day conditions: like you said, can't do much about that. We made the commitment to the date weeks ago, and just had to play out what was given. But building the fire, and at least trying to put up the canopy was good team building.

Location: gotta admit I had some misgivings about the change from what was posted. but I can understand the reasons - and the lessons on structure the place near the cut provided. Getting back out of there was nerve wracking, in my little Dakota Quad cab; some sort of fiberglass rod got jammed up in my undercarriage, and I'll likely take the truck in for a check-up, but it got me home just fine.

Lessons: Great stuff! Took lots of notes, made drawings, and snapped many pictures. Applied many of the things you discussed - like why dead crab has problems as surf bait, cutting bait for streamlining, using leverage in the cast, lowering the rod to help the spider weight dig in, using the surf to help bring a fish to the beach, bait placement in the surf, etc. It looked to me you spent a lot of time meeting with each of us during the live-fire exercise, and offering on the spot advice; very helpful!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I agree with Sancroix. John did a great job presenting a ton of good info. It was well organized and clearly delivered. Definitely worth $50.

I was glad we went to the cut, as I wanted to see it but would be hesitant to go there solo.

I must have missed some communication on the meeting place though. I thought we were meeting on the beach near the swing bridge. I was sitting there when I happened to see John's truck go down the road. Got to the meeting spot just in time to hear the new plan, otherwise I would have missed the whole thing!

Group size was just right. I would not go much bigger.

Definitely do it again. I would come again. It was fun!


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Information/techniques/knowledge shared was invaluable and appreciated. Were there things that could have gone bettter, absolutely, but for a first time gathering, the positives far outweighed the negatives. Met some great people and hope to fish with some again going forward. For myself, wish I had explored the cut itself as it's unlikely I'll try that area on my own. Legal wavier was a surprise once we'd already got to the location and glad some were able to catch some fish. If it's ever held again, I will certainly attend.


----------



## Drifting Yak (Dec 10, 2016)

Agree with both Sancroix and gigem87. The knowledge shared by sharkchum was awesome. You could tell that he spent time thinking over the material. Even had a whiteboard! Adding the hands on portion of leader making was also a very good idea. Now we know how to go after the fish.....So the big uglies and bull reds are SCARED!


----------



## Beastman1652 (Jun 5, 2006)

Glad to know that everyone that got the communication to relocate had a good time.
Unfortunately I didn't get the communication and waisted $100.00 for 2 spots. Was at the surf at 8:00 along with 2 other paid members and waited. Felt like we got screwed.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

If ya'll do it again,I'm sure as heck will be a shoe in,unless it's 25 degrees.Mother nature's timing sucks.Man I hope there's another seminar. My kids gave me some Christmas money,and reckon I need to turn that into a nice surf rig.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Beastman1652 said:


> Glad to know that everyone that got the communication to relocate had a good time.
> Unfortunately I didn't get the communication and waisted $100.00 for 2 spots. Was at the surf at 8:00 along with 2 other paid members and waited. Felt like we got screwed.


 I apologize for the miscommunication. I made the decision to move based on the sudden change of conditions to a location I felt would be more suitable for the instructions and that give us a better chance of actually catching a fish. We did meet at the location that was given and only moved after we thought everyone that was coming was there. This was a miscommunication on both mine and Allen's part and I sincerely apologizes for the trouble it caused.
If you or anyone else who missed the seminar because of the miscommunication will send me a pm with your name and address I will gladly send you a refund. I am also willing to give you a personal seminar ,free of charge , to make up for it.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Is a quarterly tournament a possibility. Either by entry fee or sponsorship or heck, just for the fun of it? Know tournaments can get complicated but would be a great way to share experiences and the beach!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Please let me know when you plan to have the next one .. I would like to attend. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

I had a good time even though I didn't fish. Looking forward to the next time. Maybe when its a bit warmer. lol


----------



## mustbgr8full (Apr 16, 2015)

I agree getting started it was little disorganized but again I believe this is to be expected for the first try. Once John started his part it didn't matter. The information was unbelievable. I have been to similar seminars and did not even get to talk to the person giving the seminar and paid a whole lot more money. John is a person that just seems to like to teach others. I believe I can take the knowledge gained and go anywhere and find a good fishing spot.
And best of all I caught a fish!!
Thanks Allen for putting this together and John for shearing your knowledge with everyone.
Conclusion:
This is something I would recommend to everyone.
It is worth way more that $50.0
The overall organization of the event needs to improve (NOT Johns presentation, this was very well done!) 
Maybe put out signs, have the tent set up before the seminar starts, registration table to complete paperwork (not pull people out of seminar to completed paperwork)


----------



## drewski05 (Jan 9, 2009)

The information that John provided was great. Almost everything that he shared with us was either something I was doing wrong, or something I didn't know at all.

As far as everything else goes, I think it went about as well as to be expected when you take into account that this was the first go at this and the weather conditions were far less than ideal.


----------



## aus59tex (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks John and Allan for putting this on. Had a great time and met some good folks in person that I hope to fish with again in the future.

Initial set up was to be expected I think for several reasons...Weather conditions were brutal but that was mom nature's fault hahaha. First time hosting for so many folks at the same time..not many I know could have pulled this off! But all this to me is trivial. The information/experience shared by John was invaluable to me and is much appreciated.

I have fished the surf a bit on different beaches but I am new to Sargent Beach so this is just what I was looking for. So much useful information was shared all the way from how to make a "beach candle" to bait placement in the surf. Best places to fish on an incoming and outgoing tide. Bait "aerodynamics". Casting techniques and so much more. Even walked away with some bad arse handmade spider weights and a T-shirt that is just way 2cool!!!

Like others have already mentioned the $50 fee was worth every cent and then some and I would attend again and highly recommend to others.

Would it be possible to get a list of the folks that attended including 2cool ID and name? I think I met most but am not so good at remembering names hahaha

80 on Wed this week!!! What the Hxxx???


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

aus59tex said:


> Even walked away with some bad arse handmade spider weights and a T-shirt that is just way 2cool!!!


That reminds me, I never got my shirt! I didn't see anyone with them...

I too thought we should have done some quick introductions. Maybe that instead of the tent drill.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> That reminds me, I never got my shirt! I didn't see anyone with them...


Now that you mention it I didn't either. Forgot all about the shirts.


----------



## drewski05 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Shirt*

I didn't get one either.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

What was the road like getting to the cut? Still 4x4 only?


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Billygoat said:


> What was the road like getting to the cut? Still 4x4 only?


It's wasn't bad at all. My 2WD Tundra made it fine, saw other 2WD vehicles, some pulling small trailers. But apparently it's gotten softer since Saturday. Probably not going that far tomorrow, especially if I am solo.


----------



## killntim (Oct 30, 2013)

I would also like to thank John and Allan, it was a bit cold but worth the time and money. I am in Sargent almost every weekend and will put what I learned to use many times in the future. I got back to my place Saturday and the ice had thawed and I had a busted pipe on the pier but I should have turned off the water.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Like the others have said, I though the seminar was fantastic. As a total newb to surf fishing, this will save me a ton of frustration and headache. I had a list of questions when I got there and never had to ask a single one as they were all addressed throughout the seminar. Thanks for doing this!

Here's a starting shot and a parting shot:


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

drewski05 said:


> I didn't get one either.


now you mention it, I'm short a t-shirt and ruler thingy. I did leave early, so guess I missed out

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Hey Allan... U still have the shirts for those of us who left early? Happy to come by and pick mine up..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

If you did not get your goodie call me at the shop 281-469-9898. Seriously complaining about a liability release??? WOW!!!


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

Allan said:


> If you did not get your goodie call me at the shop 281-469-9898. Seriously complaining about a liability release??? WOW!!!


Hi Allan,

On the subject of the release forms, this is not a complaint, but rather observations and suggestions for future events.

The first three things we did in Sargent were 1) drive our POVs to an off-road location; 2) gather wood to start a fire; 3) set up a large canopy which involved lots of parts under tension and driving stakes into the ground.

Now, I'm no wuss, and will accept responsibility for my actions and also accept certain levels of risk. I understand the need for the liability waivers to protect the interests of those heading up the event. Think about the liability possibilities if someone had to end their day because of an injury during the setup. I'd suggest the waivers should be the first item of business completed before POVs move off to the event site. Doing so would also avoid the splitting of attention during the lessons portion, as has been mentioned earlier.

It can't be said enough how much I and many others appreciate the time and effort you guys put into getting us all a lot smarter on the beach!


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Sancroix said:


> Hi Allan,
> 
> On the subject of the release forms, this is not a complaint, but rather observations and suggestions for future events.
> 
> ...


I'd pay 50 dollars to have someone gather wood to build a fire and set me up a canopy on the beach. Well worth it. :rotfl:


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

On behalf of myself and my mates who attended i would like to thank John and Allen for arranging everything as they did. Some teething issues as expected was encountered but for me, it didn't affect the value of the seminar in any way. The information shared by John was invaluable, something everyone who is serious about surf fishing should experience. Actually, you dont need to be serious, you just need to want to catch fish.

I would gladly attend a Shark Fishing or Trout/Red (from the boat) fishing seminar if John were to host one of those too! Look at the COLD rolling in - Smoke on the water ..............


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

I could not make it that weekend; however, I would be interested if the seminar is put on again. Sounds like a lot of good information and fun time.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

For those of you who were interested in the offroad trailers, sand spikes, backpacks and bait chillers - here are links to them, based in Houston.

Tackle www.fightdafish.com
Trailers https://www.facebook.com/VenterOffroadTrailer/


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm ready for the next one! Hell it doesn't even have to be a seminar. We could all just get together, bring the food, bbq's, beer and just hang out and fish for the day.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

beerdruid said:


> I'm ready for the next one! Hell it doesn't even have to be a seminar. We could all just get together, bring the food, bbq's, beer and just hang out and fish for the day.


I'm in! Pick a date.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Drifting Yak (Dec 10, 2016)

Sounds very good to me!


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey guys. I'm kinda new to this forum, been following it for a couple of months. Good stuff you have here. I've meaning to hit the beach for quite some time but for work or "conjugal" reason haven't been able to.
I just wanted to share with those of you near sugar land that Walmart on hwy 6 and hwy 90 has a sale of lots of good brand stuff. Hooks, corks, lines (braid, mono, leader), lures, knives, rod holders, portable digital scales, nets, pliers, etc... All ~50% off. It's ourside in the garden sections on a shelf.





































Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Hmmmm.....


----------

